# Other Languages > jQuery >  JQuery Menu Help!

## recey93

when i click on the picture as my menu icon it will slide down but now i want it to slide when i click it again any help please



```

<!DOCTYPE html>
 <html lang="en">
<head>
  <meta charset="utf-8" />
  <title>test</title>
  <meta name="viewport" content="width=device-width; initial-scale=1.0; maximum-scale=1.0" /> 
  <link rel="stylesheet" media="all" href="style.css" type="text/css">
</head>

<body onLoad="if (typeof jQuery == 'undefined') {  
}">
  <div class="wrap">
    <header>
      <div class="logo"><a href="index.htm"><img src="images/logo.png" alt="logo"/></a></div>
      <div class="options">
      	<ul>
      		<li>Menu</li>
      	</ul>
      </div>
	  
	    	<div class="clear"></div>
	    </div>
	    <nav class="vertical menu">
	    	<ul>
			<div 
	
		
	            <a href="index.htm">homepage</a> |
	            <a href="forum.htm">forum</a> |
	            <a href=contact.htm"">contact</a> |
	
        	</ul>
			
	    </nav>
    </header>
        
    <div class="content">


	
	News Content Here



    </div>
	
	
    <footer>
    	<p>&copy; test
    </footer>
  </div>
 
<script src="js/jquery.min.js"></script>
<script type="text/javascript">
   window.addEventListener("load",function() {
	  // Set a timeout...
	  setTimeout(function(){
	    // Hide the address bar!
	    window.scrollTo(0, 1);
	  }, 0);
	});
   $('.menu' ).hide();   
   $('.options li:first-child').click(function(){	
   		$(this).toggleClass('active'); 	     			
   		$('.menu').hide();		
   		$('.options li:last-child').removeClass('active'); 
   });
    	    
   $('.options li:last-child').click(function(){
   		$(this).toggleClass('active');      			
   		$('.menu').toggle();  		
   		$('.options li:first-child').removeClass('active'); 
		   });
    
   $('.content').click(function(){
   
   		$('.options li:last-child, .options li:first-child').removeClass('active');
	
		
		
   });
  
   
 
</script>
</body>

</html>
```

----------


## Argoo

I assume that you want to slide it back up if its down?
maybe you can check if the element is visible by using

if($("Element").is(":visible"))
//SlideUp
else
//SlideDown

----------

